# Another "How many of you ... ?" questions.



## John Harris (Sep 4, 2021)

How many of you plane and bevel your bars?

Like most of you, I have made LOTS of soap in my life but I have to say that I _never_ planed or beveled.  The people who got the bars, got them in the raw - like they were just cut off the slab. No one ever complained and most happily came back for more. I was so clueless that it never dawned on me make the bars more attractive.
Maybe it's an uncouth variation on being male.  My bars are impressive because they are really big and people seem to like big. 
As usual, this group has given me something to think about.  Maybe I could start tidying things up a bit.

So! Back to the question!  How many of you plane and bevel?


----------



## Misschief (Sep 4, 2021)

I don't. My customers don't seem to mind. I don't mind. And I don't have to worry about making sure I use up all the scrap bits that I might bevel or plane off. Saves time, too.


----------



## MrsZ (Sep 4, 2021)

I use a potato peeler to kinda bevel edges a little. I do it because the square edges feel a bit sharper than I enjoy using the first couple of times.

When I received handmade soap before I knew anything about soapmaking, the bars were not planed or bevelled, or cleaned up in any way, and I didn't notice at all. I only noticed once I started making my own soap and went back to compare.

ETA: I also don't sell my soap. I might do it differently if I did.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Sep 4, 2021)

I don't plane, and I only very occasionally bevel (with a vegetable peeler).  I, like @Misschief , don't want to be dealing with all the extra scraps that would yield.
I sell mine and no-one seems to mind/notice.  However when I see some of the lovely bevels that pop up on here I do get a little jealous.  Obviously not enough to do something about it ;-)


----------



## MellonFriend (Sep 4, 2021)

I'm so cheap, I didn't want to spend $3.50 on a vegetable peeler to bevel my soap so my family just has to deal with sharp soap for the first couple uses.  I'm only making soap for home use, though so I might feel differently if I was selling.


----------



## lenarenee (Sep 4, 2021)

No. My goal with planing and beveling would be to have perfect edges and smoothness; which I could never achieve without whittling away too much good soap. Very time consuming too.


----------



## Misschief (Sep 4, 2021)

It does make for pretty pictures, though.


----------



## AliOop (Sep 4, 2021)

I like having a beveler for the times that I really mess up the cutting and need to straighten things out. I also like to use a veggie peeler just to take the sharpness off the edges. I save all the peels for confetti soap.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 4, 2021)

I plane and bevel most of my bars. When asked how he liked my soap, my dad commented that the sharp edges poked him in the *insert what you never want to hear from your dad*   So...at the very least I bevel them all.


----------



## AliOop (Sep 5, 2021)

@dibbles oh yes, bevel ALLLL the edges on AAALLL the bars!


----------



## dibbles (Sep 5, 2021)

AliOop said:


> @dibbles oh yes, bevel ALLLL the edges on AAALLL the bars!


My dad is no longer with us, but I still hear that in my head...and I do still have a father in law.


----------



## glendam (Sep 5, 2021)

I plane and bevel all of my soaps.  Initially I did not, but I prefer the smoother corners now.  After getting the planer, and wanting to plane every soap I had, I realized I am very tactile and prefer the smooth feeling it gives to soap bars.  I do not sell at shows, and most of my soaps are for friends and family, so it is something I do mostly for myself.


----------



## Tara_H (Sep 5, 2021)

I plane all of them, and bevel when I feel it will add to the aesthetic.  I make soap purely for my own enjoyment and as a creative outlet and I find that planing brings out the pattern more clearly because the surface is completely smooth.


----------



## Babyshoes (Sep 5, 2021)

I bevel most of the edges, I like the aesthetic, plus I prefer to use soap without the sharp edges.


----------



## Vicki C (Sep 5, 2021)

I have a planer / beveler and it is handy sometimes, like when I want to make my soap look spiffy for an SMF challenge.  I have been selling my soap at a museum gift store and don’t plane or bevel that soap but I do smooth the edges with a pair of nylon stockings.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Sep 5, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> I have a planer / beveler and it is handy sometimes, like when I want to make my soap look spiffy for an SMF challenge.


LOL - 'spiffy'


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Sep 5, 2021)

If there were an elegant/reliable way to bevel the 2 (in words: two) edges of column mould bars, I'd probably make many more of these.

A neat (but nougat-intensive) way to avoid beveling in the first place is usage of individual bar moulds with rounded edges.


----------



## artemis (Sep 5, 2021)

When I bevel I use the back of a butter knife blade and just run it down the edges. This bevels the bar just enough to take the edges off without producing a lot of waste scraps. So, it's not a very deep bevel, but it does give the bar a finished look.


----------



## Vicki C (Sep 5, 2021)

KiwiMoose said:


> LOL - 'spiffy'


Hahaha hasn’t seemed to help me win (or place) oh well…


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 5, 2021)

Following on what @dibbles mentioned, one of my dad’s first comments about my soap was about the sharp edges.  I don’t sell, but do gift, and mostly bevel or at least smooth the edges. The knife on the edge trick is fast and easy. After reading this post *shared* by @SoapWitch , I use a lemon zester when I want more of a bevel. 

Planing can fix or improve a lot of cosmetic issues in soap, but takes time and creates waste.


----------



## Tara_H (Sep 5, 2021)

Nougat-intensive methods not being an option for me...



Mobjack Bay said:


> Planing can fix or improve a lot of cosmetic issues in soap, but takes time and creates waste.


Or it creates a new stash...


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Sep 5, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Nougat-intensive methods not being an option for me...
> 
> 
> Or it creates a new stash...
> View attachment 60617


Right!  The trimmings can be used in confetti soap or to make embeds, etc..  As time goes on, I have accumulated more soap bits than I can ever use and most of it is not going to make great confetti soap.  That’s when I start thinking about waste.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Sep 5, 2021)

Having these trimmings (best sorted by colour ) is 80% of the work to turn them into soap dough.


----------



## Carly B (Sep 5, 2021)

John Harris said:


> So! Back to the question!  How many of you plane and bevel?




I do sometimes.  I don't sell, but I will "pretty up" my soap for gifts.  I treated myself to one of those cool bevelers that do all sorts of edges, and I admit, it really makes the soap look classy.    I'm still practicing with it.   Planing and beveling can correct a multitude of sins.......

ETA one more thing---hubby has said he likes the soap beveled because it makes the soap easier and more comfortable to hole without the sharp edges.


----------



## dibbles (Sep 5, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Right!  The trimmings can be used in confetti soap or to make embeds, etc..  As time goes on, I have accumulated more soap bits than I can ever use and most of it is not going to make great confetti soap.  That’s when I start thinking about waste.


This! Clean the World used to accept trimmings and end pieces from the handmade community, so I had a place to donate them. When that stopped, I felt that I _should _save the trimmings and ended up with a lot of scraps that, in reality, I would never use. I don't sell and confetti soaps aren't my favorite to use. I came to the conclusion that, for me, it's okay to have a bit of waste. This is my hobby. Compare it to someone whose hobby is golf - how many golf balls do they lose in a season? (sometimes a lot LOL) When I did stained glass work, how many little, unusable scraps had to be discarded - a fair amount. When I was able to knit, how many ends of a skein did I have sitting around? Let's just say when I had to stop and later clear out some space in the drawer there was more than I would have thought. So all of this is to say, I'm now at peace with tossing a few grams of soap from beveling.


----------



## Quilter99755 (Sep 5, 2021)

At times I am lucky to get the soap made, let alone make it "really pretty". I soap for me and family and so far no one has complained of the sharp edges, so I won't take the time to pretty them up. I have a container for crumbs (when I cut a loaf) or shreds (when I don't particularly like the soap) and find I rarely make confetti soap. I know in my heart I would probably end up with "stash" of confetti if I did bevel and plane. 
I like Dibbles analogy of hobby waste but I have enough of that to corral with my quilting. I'm not sure I could stand another hobby with scraps...especially one that I might have to worry about them going bad. That said, I am totally jealous when I see all the beautiful pictures of soap on these pages...but not enough to get out my peeler or buy a beveler. I'll just leave all that to you and I'll be happy to drool over your pictures from time to time!


----------



## Cat&Oak (Sep 5, 2021)

I plane and bevel. I don't like sharp edges and like the way it makes the bars look.


----------



## Vicki C (Sep 5, 2021)

dibbles said:


> This! Clean the World used to accept trimmings and end pieces from the handmade community, so I had a place to donate them. When that stopped, I felt that I _should _save the trimmings and ended up with a lot of scraps that, in reality, I would never use. I don't sell and confetti soaps aren't my favorite to use. I came to the conclusion that, for me, it's okay to have a bit of waste. This is my hobby. Compare it to someone whose hobby is golf - how many golf balls do they lose in a season? (sometimes a lot LOL) When I did stained glass work, how many little, unusable scraps had to be discarded - a fair amount. When I was able to knit, how many ends of a skein did I have sitting around? Let's just say when I had to stop and later clear out some space in the drawer there was more than I would have thought. So all of this is to say, I'm now at peace with tossing a few grams of soap from beveling.


I have made a couple of batches of salted out soap this summer - and turned it into laundry soap (half soap half baking soda) it works really well actually.


----------



## The_Emerald_Chicken (Sep 5, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> I have made a couple of batches of salted out soap this summer - and turned it into laundry soap (half soap half baking soda) it works really well actually.View attachment 60621


I'd be really curious to know the process as I'd love to have a good outlet for my scraps. Have you posted about this elsewhere on SMF?

And yes, I almost always bevel. It feels like a slight waste, but to me the aesthetics outweigh the loss. After you've beveled dozens of batches with a potato peeler, it becomes much easier to get an even edge. Soap is an art to me, so I like it to look as nice as possible.

I bought a fairly cheap planer from Amazon a few months ago and haven't regretted it a bit. Another way to get slightly more polished bars.


----------



## Catscankim (Sep 5, 2021)

I just threw away a lot of soap scraps that I had intentions of using it in a future project....but it ended up taking up more room than I wanted it too.

I have soaps that benefit from beveling, others look better when I don't bevel, but I do polish up the edges with a microfiber cloth before wrapping.

Me and the planer have a love/hate relationship. I probably just don't have the right one. But it hasn't been something that I have been longing for. If I have to plane, it's only usually to get rid of ash on flat-topped soaps. My planer also doubles as a good beveler. I hate the veg peeler. I get too many "stop marks"---just made that up. It just doesn't look smooth enough. User error I'm sure.


----------



## TheGecko (Sep 5, 2021)

John Harris said:


> How many of you plane and bevel your bars?



I do.  I plane because sometimes my cut may be a little wavy, sometimes I get drag marks, sometimes it just looks a little rough (I don't get my soap).  I bevel to give the bars a more elegant look and because my husband complained that the edges were 'sharp'.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 5, 2021)

I sell to a local gift shop. People buy my soap as souvenirs or gifts, so I want my bars to look pretty and feel good. That means making interesting swirls (although I'm by no means an expert at this!), planing to remove cut marks, and beveling the corners.

Right after I get done planing and beveling, I "smoosh" all of the scraps from each batch into a soap bar. To make the scraps stick together better, I'll dampen them with alcohol or distilled water. After lightly tossing the scraps to mix the alcohol or water evenly throughout, I press and work the scraps into a compact "hamburger bun" shape. This bar of scraps gets cured along with the nice ones. My "smoosh" bar is often the only bar that gets used by the household -- the rest get sold.

I credit this idea to Irish Lass. It has solved my problem of how to store and what to do with soap scraps -- I never have any scraps to worry about.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Sep 5, 2021)

To Bevel or Not To Bevel... I like the look of both however as of late  I'm a beveler' & save some of my scraps not all.


----------



## Peachy Clean Soap (Sep 5, 2021)

DeeAnna said:


> I sell to a local gift shop. People buy my soap as souvenirs or gifts, so I want my bars to look pretty and feel good. That means making interesting swirls (although I'm by no means an expert at this!), planing to remove cut marks, and beveling the corners.
> 
> Right after I get done planing and beveling, I "smoosh" all of the scraps from each batch into a soap bar. To make the scraps stick together better, I'll dampen them with alcohol or distilled water. After lightly tossing the scraps to mix the alcohol or water evenly throughout, I press and work the scraps into a compact "hamburger bun" shape. This bar of scraps gets cured along with the nice ones. My "smoosh" bar is often the only bar that gets used by the household -- the rest get sold.
> 
> I credit this idea to Irish Lass. It has solved my problem of how to store and what to do with soap scraps -- I never have any scraps to worry about.


Thats a great idea'


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 5, 2021)

I make "smoosh bars" the day after I make a batch of soap. At that time the scraps are still pliable and slightly sticky -- that makes the scraps fairly easy to press into a firm bar. It only takes a minute or two.

Older scraps would work too although a bit more patience might be needed. I'd thoroughly dampen the scraps with distilled water (not alcohol in this case) and put them in an air-tight container for a day or so. That should allow the liquid to soak in more and soften the scraps better. Then try to form the bars. 

Irish Lass presses her scraps into molds. Hers look a lot prettier than mine.


----------



## The_Phoenix (Sep 5, 2021)

I use a vegetable peeler to bevel all edges (because most of my customers use the bar and no washcloth to bathe and beveled edges glide more easily and feel more comfortable in the hand) and only plane the bars of soap that I photograph and post for my website and social media.


----------



## Tara_H (Sep 5, 2021)

DeeAnna said:


> Right after I get done planing and beveling, I "smoosh" all of the scraps from each batch into a soap bar. To make the scraps stick together better, I'll dampen them with alcohol or distilled water. After lightly tossing the scraps to mix the alcohol or water evenly throughout, I press and work the scraps into a compact "hamburger bun" shape. This bar of scraps gets cured along with the nice ones. My "smoosh" bar is often the only bar that gets used by the household -- the rest get sold.


Ah, good idea adding the water - I do this too sometimes by putting the scraps into a bar press, but it can be a crap shoot as to whether it ends up crumbly.  I should try dampening it next time!


----------



## dibbles (Sep 5, 2021)

I’ve smooshed my scraps as well, but I think one key difference here is whether someone is selling or not. I make a lot of soap and give most of it away, but I like to use the pretty bars too. If I was selling, I’d be using end cuts, smooshed up scraps, etc for sure.


----------



## LynetteO (Sep 5, 2021)

Mobjack Bay said:


> Following on what @dibbles mentioned, one of my dad’s first comments about my soap was about the sharp edges.  I don’t sell, but do gift, and mostly bevel or at least smooth the edges. The knife on the edge trick is fast and easy. After reading this post *shared* by @SoapWitch , I use a lemon zester when I want more of a bevel.
> 
> Planing can fix or improve a lot of cosmetic issues in soap, but takes time and creates waste.


I like to bevel but vegetable peeler wasn’t working for me, butter knife just ok.  Read this post today & just happened to have   ready to bevel! Rummaged thru back of tool drawer & whalah! Tried it, loved it. Hardly any waste. Will use this way from here on out.


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Sep 5, 2021)

ResolvableOwl said:


> If there were an elegant/reliable way to bevel the 2 (in words: two) edges of column mould bars, I'd probably make many more of these.
> 
> A neat (but nougat-intensive) way to avoid beveling in the first place is usage of individual bar moulds with rounded edges.


Love those bars! But don’t you still have the bottom of the soap to plane and bevel?


----------



## ScentimentallyYours (Sep 5, 2021)

Tara_H said:


> Nougat-intensive methods not being an option for me...
> 
> 
> Or it creates a new stash...
> View attachment 60617





LynetteO said:


> I like to bevel but vegetable peeler wasn’t working for me, butter knife just ok.  Read this post today & just happened to have   ready to bevel! Rummaged thru back of tool drawer & whalah! Tried it, loved it. Hardly any waste. Will use this way from here on out.


What kind of lemon zester are you using?  A screen type?


----------



## LynetteO (Sep 5, 2021)

@ScentimentallyYours
When I clicked on thread link (post #20) about the zester, I didn’t have that exact tool but when I saw the picture of it in action in another photo & author said she drug it towards her. I tried this & it works well. I too just started at one end & drug it towards myself. Brushed off any debris stuck to bar.


----------



## ResolvableOwl (Sep 5, 2021)

ScentimentallyYours said:


> Love those bars! But don’t you still have the bottom of the soap to plane and bevel?


Technically, yes. On the (literally) other hand, at least I use a bar of soap in the way that I hold it in one hand and rub the other hand against it – so technically it's sufficient to have bevelled edges on just one side of the bar .


----------



## Vicki C (Sep 5, 2021)

The_Emerald_Chicken said:


> I'd be really curious to know the process as I'd love to have a good outlet for my scraps. Have you posted about this elsewhere on SMF?
> 
> And yes, I almost always bevel. It feels like a slight waste, but to me the aesthetics outweigh the loss. After you've beveled dozens of batches with a potato peeler, it becomes much easier to get an even edge. Soap is an art to me, so I like it to look as nice as possible.
> 
> I bought a fairly cheap planer from Amazon a few months ago and haven't regretted it a bit. Another way to get slightly more polished bars.


I think I mentioned it but didn’t really describe the process. @DeeAnna has a two part explanation on YouTube that is excellent and info on her classic bells website - and I found another video by a German woman that’s very good.  It’s pretty easy - I advise using a big stock pot, and only as much water as you need, because the amount of salt you need depends on the amount of water you use. It’s also very cool to watch as the soap starts to form curds. Mine came out an unattractive gray so I decided to use it as a utility soap, but it has a faint fragrance. @ResolvableOwl knows more about it than I do I’m sure. Good use for old soap. I have a front loader and it works fine, just toss a scoop into the drum.

Here’s @DeeAnna ’s first part video


----------



## lonalea (Sep 5, 2021)

Today at 4:49 AM

#14
I bevel all of the edges, and use for confetti bars


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Sep 5, 2021)

I bevel the edges because I don’t like that sharp feeling from the first few uses but mainly I bevel because it’s my “happy place”, very relaxing!  I could do it for hours.


----------



## maryloucb (Sep 5, 2021)

I love the way beveled soap looks, but I also like the "rustic" look of non-beveled soap. I'm all about the rustic, natural type soap, and I don't think beveling fits in with that aesthetic.


----------



## Ladka (Sep 6, 2021)

Vicki C said:


> ... but I do smooth the edges with a pair of nylon stockings.


That's interesting! I don't have a beveller/planer but sometimes the edges need smoothing. I've used a knife so far and will try nylon stockings for finer smoothing.


----------



## Vicki C (Sep 6, 2021)

Ladka said:


> That's interesting! I don't have a beveller/planer but sometimes the edges need smoothing. I've used a knife so far and will try nylon stockings for finer smoothing.


I’m sure I picked it up here from someone but I can’t remember who! Works well.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 6, 2021)

I think it was Earlene who mentioned she uses a microfiber cloth to buff and shine her bars. So if you don't normally have discarded hose on hand (that would be me!), a microfiber cloth is an alternative.

Based on her suggestion, I lightly dust my bars with a clean microfiber cloth to remove crumbs. I used to use an old, clean tee shirt scrap. Stray crumbs don't look "rustic" to me, especially when they're trapped under a layer of shrink wrap.


----------



## maryloucb (Sep 6, 2021)

DeeAnna said:


> I think it was Earlene who mentioned she uses a microfiber cloth to buff and shine her bars. So if you don't normally have discarded hose on hand (that would be me!), a microfiber cloth is an alternative.
> 
> Based on her suggestion, I lightly dust my bars with a clean microfiber cloth to remove crumbs. I used to use an old, clean tee shirt scrap. Stray crumbs don't look "rustic" to me, especially when they're trapped under a layer of shrink wrap.


I buff all my bars with microfiber so they are nice and smooth. Just no beveling or planing.


----------



## Bubble Agent (Sep 6, 2021)

I have several different shaped soaps, but I only bevel my bars that are square with sharp edges. I use single cavity molds for a lot of my soaps. I use a simple potato peeler, and I spend no more than 7 seconds on each soap. Lift soap, peel the edges, next soap.
It is quick, easy and very therapeutic. The scraps I make into pressed soaps or soapballs.

The reason I started beveling was that years and years ago, I gave out some unbeveled bars along with beveled ones, and although they were pleased with all the soaps, I was told that the beveled bars was more pleasant to use. It swirled/moved more easily between the hands, and they didn`t feel  annoyed over the first uses as they felt the edges on the others hindered the fluid motion between their hands.


----------



## earlene (Sep 7, 2021)

Yes, I plane, bevel & shine/buff my bars to a nice sheen.  I enjoy the process and it gives me another chance to fondle them, smell them, etc.


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 8, 2021)

I bevel all my soaps, because I absolutely _hate_ sharp, painful corners. My beveler of choice is actually a Japanese radius planer made for woodworking. I bought it from Lotioncrafter years ago when they were selling it at the time as the 'World's Best Soap Beveler'. They no longer sell it, but you can buy it from Lee's Valley Tools and other places that sell woodworking tools. It's not an inexpensive beveler, but it is well made and has lasted me through several years and hundreds of batches of soap without a hitch (and still kicking!). And it makes the best looking bevels, too. A close up of my beveler and beveled soap:






As for planing- I only do so on those rare occasions when the face of my soap for whatever unfortunate reason comes out way too ugly for my liking. lol

Like DeeAnna mentioned- my left-over scrap problem became a non-issue the day I figured out I could make pretty bars out of them by smooshing and pressing the scraps into individual cavities of a decorative, plastic MilkyWay mold. Normally, I smoosh and press them into molds when the beveling scraps are still fresh and soft, but even those that are less fresh/drier/harder can be smooshed and pressed into molds after first dampening them with a water from a spray bottle and heating in a small, covered pot in my oven for about 10 minutes or so-  just until they are soft enough to smoosh like pliable clay. This is what they end up looking like:







IrishLass


----------



## Arimara (Sep 8, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> I'm so cheap, I didn't want to spend $3.50 on a vegetable peeler to bevel my soap so my family just has to deal with sharp soap for the first couple uses.  I'm only making soap for home use, though so I might feel differently if I was selling.


$3.50 for a veggie peeler? is it that Y-shaped one? I paid $2 and change for the other one.

OP- I sometimes use my peeler on the edges but I'm lazy. I also don't sell soaps.


----------



## MellonFriend (Sep 8, 2021)

Arimara said:


> $3.50 for a veggie peeler? is it that Y-shaped one? I paid $2 and change for the other one.
> 
> OP- I sometimes use my peeler on the edges but I'm lazy. I also don't sell soaps.


I don't think so, I think it was just a "great value" (*rolls eyes*) one.   I could be remembering the price wrong, but I think I would have bought it if it was around $2.  I don't _think_ I'm that cheap.


----------



## Cat&Oak (Sep 8, 2021)

@IrishLass  Amazing bevels!


----------



## Vicki C (Sep 9, 2021)

DeeAnna said:


> I think it was Earlene who mentioned she uses a microfiber cloth to buff and shine her bars. So if you don't normally have discarded hose on hand (that would be me!), a microfiber cloth is an alternative.
> 
> Based on her suggestion, I lightly dust my bars with a clean microfiber cloth to remove crumbs. I used to use an old, clean tee shirt scrap. Stray crumbs don't look "rustic" to me, especially when they're trapped under a layer of shrink wrap.


I agree - and if microfiber didn’t bug me I would use that. Maybe I’ll be a big girl and get over my aversion.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 9, 2021)

I know what you mean @Vicki C I have some inexpensive yellow microfiber cloths that drive me nuts to handle. But I have other microfiber cloths from another supplier that are much more tolerable. So I think it depends on how the cloth is made, not just that it's microfiber.


----------



## gloopygloop (Sep 9, 2021)

I dont bevel as I mostly use cavity moulds and I dont sell so not a big deal, but there are occasions when a log would be easier to mould up for certain reasons.
When I first saw IrishLass technique I immediately bought one of those Japanese routers from Lees Valley, but can I get it to do what IrishLass does, no not on your nelly, and I have fiddled and fiddled until I dont have a fiddle left. So it is put into the dead soapy stuff cupboard for now. So no bevelling but I have been known to round off the corners with my finger when straight out of the mould and pliable.


----------



## AliOop (Sep 10, 2021)

gloopygloop said:


> When I first saw IrishLass technique I immediately bought one of those Japanese routers from Lees Valley, but can I get it to do what IrishLass does, no not on your nelly, and I have fiddled and fiddled until I dont have a fiddle left. So it is put into the dead soapy stuff cupboard for now.


I did the same thing!   So much soap was harmed, and even bad words were muttered. Ok, maybe they were a bit louder than muttering.

My router eventually out to my husband's work bench - first time ever for tools going in that direction, rather than leaving the bench and disappearing into my soap cabinets.


----------



## maryloucb (Sep 10, 2021)

Okay, so I decided to get out my peeler and try to just take a little bit off the sharper edges to see how I liked it. I'm a convert! I only did the sides, not the bottom, but I think I'm going to do that from now on! I've seen the light


----------



## KiwiMoose (Sep 10, 2021)

maryloucb said:


> Okay, so I decided to get out my peeler and try to just take a little bit off the sharper edges to see how I liked it. I'm a convert! I only did the sides, not the bottom, but I think I'm going to do that from now on! I've seen the light


Hallelujah!


----------



## melonpan (Sep 11, 2021)

I don't bevel my soaps as of now, mainly because I was worried about the left-over soap (and to be honest I don't enjoy the look of shredded confetti soap so much... I might be a minority here), but I do have a soft spot for beveled edges... also, the men in my life have been complaining about the rough edges   
I loved @DeeAnna and @IrishLass suggestions, and this thread is making me curious to try!


----------

